

The Pitch – A podcast about founders pitching to their investors - bontoJR
http://thepitch.vc/

======
bontoJR
I found this very great. Listening to the 2 episodes where founders were
actually pitching, made me think about what I faced in Europe in the last 2-3
years.

I have a similar product (different domain) of the second pitch, I never had
any kind of these questions. Most of questions in Europe were about
intellectual property, patents, rights, defensive strategy against competitors
and similar. I noticed a big difference between the mindset of an American
investor compared to an European one, incredible.

